# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا > خبر: لینک (دنبالک) دانلود مستقیم NetBeans 6.7.1

## Danial_abdi

دیشب یک فرشته اومد تو خوابم  :چشمک:  ولینک مستقیم دانلود مستقیم NetBeans 6.7.1 را داد من هم میدم به شما البته من فرشته نیستم.  :لبخند گشاده!: 

سعی کنید از لینکهای دسته اول استفاده کنید :

1)
http://38.117.65.193/103/NetBeans%20...net).part1.rar
http://38.117.65.193/103/NetBeans%20...net).part2.rar
http://38.117.65.193/103/NetBeans%20...net).part3.rar

2)

http://download.rasekhoon.net/103/Ne...net).part1.rar
http://download.rasekhoon.net/103/Ne...net).part2.rar
http://download.rasekhoon.net/103/Ne...net).part3.rar

----------

